# Gobblin' Brothers Candy Factory 2012



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

The Gobblin' Brothers Candy Factory is nearly open for business! The haunt is an expansion of our evil candy machine setup from last year. The exterior is basically the same, as seen in the 2011 thread, with the addition of a large sign of the sort old factories used to put on the roof.

The interior is much improved. Last year we had a simple machine puppet that interacted with ToTs, plus a strobe light and some set dressing. This time out our puppet face is _much_ bigger and more impressive. We've incorporated a Jacob's ladder and a bit more of a light show as the machine "makes" the candy.

I don't have much to show yet in the way of uploaded photos, but we just put up a blog that has a few in-progress pics. We bought an IR security camera last week, so hopefully we'll have some good video to share from the big night.

Two days to go!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

The sign lettering looks great! I see you have a very solemn little helper, too


----------



## nimblemonkey (Aug 21, 2011)

I really like this idea of an animated machine giving the ToTs something during the walk-thru or at least seeming like it will do something- anticipation is a great way to keep them engaged. Love the big sign and the evil candy machine- nicely done, can't wait to see pictures of the completed set-up.


----------



## austenandrews (Aug 22, 2010)

A friend and Candy Factory contributor posted some pics to Flickr:

*Furnace Facade*
Gobblin' Brothers Candy Factory | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*ToTs lining up*
Gobblin' Brothers Candy Factory | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*More ToTs in waiting*
Gobblin' Brothers Candy Factory | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

And some contributors:

*Aisling*, last seen distressing our haunt sign
Aisling | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

*An Eight Grade Brigade*: Sam on the left, a major performer of the candy machine puppet; his friend Collin; and my son Alex on the right, with the Grendel mask and giant arms he used to chase away troublemakers.
Sam, Collin and Alex | Flickr - Photo Sharing!

We got somewhere around 175-200 kids this year. That's up from 150 last year. The total isn't more precise because we didn't count the starting number of candy bags, and we're too tired to go through the video yet. The good news is, we got video of all the ToTs. Our new IR security camera worked well. I hope to edit some footage together this weekend.


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

Fantastic that you had an increase in numbers. Look forward to your footage!


----------

